# If feeding origen food shouldn't need any canned food?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What kind of food you prefer to feed (raw, dry, canned, etc.) is totally up to you and what works best for you. Many pups are finiky and although that premium dry food is very nutritious, sometimes people add toppers, such as some raw, canned, or even cottage cheese to get them to eagerly eat it! So, no, adding some canned food to his regular dried food is not a bad thing -- it just adds a little variety. Yes, I would be bored eating the same thing every day too.

For Sunny, many times I add some plain yogurt to his dry food, or some raw, or just feed the dry. It all ends up in the same place. Not sure why the owner of the store said what they did -- but, I do find there is quite a bit of misinformation out there, so I would just continue to do what you are doing -- it will be fine.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd agree with liljaker.

When I fed Poppy on Orijen I found she quickly got bored of eating it and often refused to unless I "spiced" it up with something. Usually it was cream cheese or yogurt. IME all of the high quality kibbles have the same issue. They are possibly quite bland when compared with the likes of Pedigree Chum, Bakers and Iams (all full of flavourings and preservatives).

As far as making your dog fat I would say that is a whole heap of tripe! No one can tell you you will make your dog fat based on meal supplementation alone. They have no idea of the proportions you are feeding your dog. Your dogs appetite and exercise levels play as much of a role in weight gain as does feeding amount. Only you through observation and diligence will know if your overfeeding your dogs and can they make the required adjustments.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I feed my poodles kibble dog food + canned dog food + 1tbl spoon of unseasoned canned pumpkin.
They are picky eaters. I switch the flavors too

I'm worried about the canned food being bad for their teeth though.... I do brush their teeth everyday but at night, not necessarily right after the meal
Is this ok? I wanna make sure my babies never have teeth problems 

Ps. Their weight is perfect, they only eat when they are hungry and need nutrition and eat more/or less depending on how much exercise they had that day. They are smart
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

thank you thank you for these info, I feel much better now  I think I will continue giving teddy some topping to his regular dried food because I agree all you saying and teddy deserves extra flavor sometimes :clap:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Also wanted to add that for at least for the past decade it has been common knowledge that dry food does not clean the teeth, but just the opposite- it collects on the back teeth like a paste, similar to when you eat potato chips. And Lou's Mom, I have read that it takes 24 hours for the plaque on dogs teeth to harden, so you are good!
Also, I believe that dogs who eat the exact same thing every day are prone to stomach issues and allergies. Variety is also good for them because if there should happen to be nutritional deficits in a food , it is a major issue if they only eat one kind, but not such a big deal if they are eating a variety of foods.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Tiny Poodles, you just said exactly what I was about to say. THe biggest issue with food causing dental issues is kibble - dogs were not made to chew their food. I soak my dogs' kibble to make it nice and soft, I will add raw or canned or leftovers to it as I see fit. I have some of the healthiest dogs out there and have always been extremely proud of their pretty teeth. 

If 2 tablespoons of canned food will cause obesity, I need to maybe add more to Dante's food - no matter how much I feed him, he's skinny - maybe I should switch him to totally canned. lol (NOT!) Hmm, he steals cat food, too. 

Oh, and I switch up brands and flavors regularly. Never had any issues there, either.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I also think variety is a good thing. When I first got Stella she had allergies. I changed her food to Wellness No Grain Fish and she got well. Due to her and her doing well on the new food, I was afraid to change ... now both my dogs are having some allergies ! I just switched to Orijen Red. I am hoping this will be the cure I am looking for.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

For a couple weeks I added a little canned food to Atticus' kibble to get him to eat...but I _finally_ found a dry food that he will eat. He really enjoys it and gobbles it up in seconds. I feed him Signature Lamb Formula and he has yet to get bored of it in the 3 months he's been on it, and he is the definition of "spoiled picky dog" lol. I don't like spending the extra money on canned food if he doesn't need it and right now he is perfectly happy with his dry kibble 

As long as you balance out the food portions and your dog doesn't get overweight from it, I don't see a problem with it. Everyone has different opinions on dog feed, and not everyone will agree with you, so you just have to experiment and see what works best for you and your dog


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That store person is full of you know what. What nonsense! If a dog is getting too fat, cut back. That's all. And you can brush teeth. 

The only thing I would be considering is that one food will have certain amounts of various vitamins, minerals etc. When you add another brand, it may have different amounts and different things, which, when added together may come out being unbalanced. They may wind up with too much of this or that. 

For good info on dog food and nutrition, go to: The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?

This gal knows her stuff. You can read up on her credentials as well. She constructed a liver friendly diet for my Dobe when he had liver disease and it helped manage him quite nicely for some time. I trust her advice and have done quite a bit of reading on her site.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brandon gets a variety of food each meal. He get 1cup of Fromm, 2 table spoons of can tripe, 2 tables spoons of Evangers grain free wet food plus 1 Stella and chewy freeze dried. Then on top of that he gets 2 tbs of cottage cheese or Greek yogurt, or 1 piece of American cheese. Twice a week he gets a tsp of Dukes mayo. The breeder was feeding him this way so I figured I continue and he is doing just great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

